# [solved] udevd warning on system boot

## breiko

Hi, I have some warnings at system boot.

```

run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed 

run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed

```

I tried to compile coldplug and hotplug but I don't know why the packages block themself.

```

localhost breiko # emerge -pv coldplug hotplug

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  43 kB

```

In /sbin/ there aren't run_devd e run_hotplugd..

```

localhost breiko # ls -l /sbin/ | grep udev

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  39804 Sep 18 11:56 udev

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8412 Sep 18 11:56 udevcontrol

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  49532 Sep 18 11:56 udevd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  14440 Sep 18 11:56 udevsettle

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  40484 Sep 18 11:56 udevstart

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  18584 Sep 18 11:56 udevtrigger

```

Last edited by breiko on Wed Oct 11, 2006 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## honp

I have got the same problem... :Sad: 

----------

## vonr

Well, as of udev 089 coldplug is a part of udev and therefore sys-apps/coldplug has become deprecated. The point is however, that sys-fs/udev-089 no longer seems to be part of the portage tree. The latest stable x86 udev seems to be 087-r1 which doesn't have the coldplug functionality afaik.

The bug you are experiencing looks a lot like this one, although you seem to be using a different version.

Try syncing your portage tree and updating udev.

----------

## breiko

```

localhost breiko # emerge -pv hotplug udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-100-r2  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I'm waiting for a future update that fix the problem..  :Sad: 

----------

## vonr

Strange. I run the same version of udev and don't have the problem. Did you run etc-update and update your udev config files?

The files udev is missing are not supposed to be in /sbin; they are in /lib/udev. Look at the bug I linked to and fix the references in /etc/udev/rules.d. However, etc-update should take care of that in the first place.

----------

## breiko

 *vonr wrote:*   

> Strange. I run the same version of udev and don't have the problem. Did you run etc-update and update your udev config files?
> 
> The files udev is missing are not supposed to be in /sbin; they are in /lib/udev. Look at the bug I linked to and fix the references in /etc/udev/rules.d. However, etc-update should take care of that in the first place.

 

Thanks vonr. I forgot to update udevd rules file with etc-update (I have trashed the updates with -3 "n").

Now it's ok!

Bye

----------

## stdPikachu

I've updated to 100-r2 on my system (seemingly a prerequisite for running a 2.6.18 kernel with DVB devices) and the problem still persists. etc-update didn't provide any new config files to update, and messages was filling up with warnings and errors about the missing programs.

Going into /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules and running a quick :%s/sbin/lib\/udev/g fixed everything by pointing udev at the correct files. As pointed out, upstream version uses /lib/udev and the gentoo package places the exes in /lib/udev, so quite why the rules file hasn't been updated I don't know.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

stdPikachu: can you elaborate what you mean by "running a quick :%s/sbin/lib\/udev/g"? i have this same problem, and don't know how to fix it. etc-update (actually, dispatch-conf) didn't fix the problem, and i have the latest (as of 18 Nov.) version of udev.

thanks,

EE

----------

## stdPikachu

That's a vim sub-command - you run it from vi's command mode. It replaces every occurrence of /sbin with /lib/udev, which is where the files in question actually live.

----------

## mags73

This has been bugging me for about a week now.  Same symptoms, different output, definate fix.

I know that this has been marked [solved], but kudos are in order here.

Thank you for the post.  Your solutions and professionalism make this community that much more enjoyable.

----------

